# Squash



## Jezza (Jan 11, 2009)

Anyone here play squash ?

I live in the marina and would love a game.

My level is fair as I've not played for a couple of years but am keen to get back into it, the lack of walking around means I've got to try harder on losing the handles.

cheers,
Jezza


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

Jezza said:


> Anyone here play squash ?
> 
> I live in the marina and would love a game.
> 
> ...


I could be interested in a game at the weekend.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah me to but need to buy a racket, didnt bring squash racket from home.

Marina promenade has squash courts, my friend lives there so access cards are not a problem...


----------



## Jezza (Jan 11, 2009)

Great please PM your details and we can set a time and date.

I dont have access to any courts, I will do some investigation to find out whats available.


----------



## hipflask (May 2, 2009)

Hi Jezza, i'm in the Marina, Al Majara and would like a game. I am crap though!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Jezza, i think ross PM'ed you?

hipflask, not sure if he PM'ed you as well?

we will arrange something friday?


----------

